

Ask HN: What will the world look like after capitalism? - techmarketerguy

Simple question: what social or economic arrangement will replace capitalism when the time eventually comes?
======
bb01100100
I'm not sure the current system is actually capitalism - it's more like a
corrupted version where lobbyists manipulate policy to suit large corporates.

Being a free-markets kind of person, I'd like to see real capitalism at the
small-scale: individuals creating products & services of value for the world
and being rewarded properly for those things.

I would think that the likely replacement for what we've got at the moment is
likely to be the antithesis of capitalism: socialism.

